# Bulbophyllum frostii



## Guldal (Jul 28, 2020)

Bulbophyllum frostii:


Another angle:


I even think the flowers have an interesting look from above:


Plant in toto:


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2020)

I've never seen this bulbo and it's quite interesting...very colorful and
strange. Is this a stinky one?


----------



## musa (Jul 29, 2020)

A real beauty! Have one, too, but it still resist flowering.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 29, 2020)

I've always found the flowers endearing...they sort of remind me of cute little dutch clogs 
I would have said that they didn't have a smell... but pressed by your question, abax, I unfortunately discovered, that they have one... but you have to stick your nose right next to the flowers, before you discover the very faint odour of "what dogs leave in the streets" - thank god, you wouldn't notice unless you try really hard! I don't know for sure, but guess that the plant is fly polinated.


abax said:


> ...very colorful and strange


If you find this one strange, you should take a closer look at the next Bulbo I'm about to post (B. fascinator)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2020)

ruby slippers


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 29, 2020)

I adore this species! Yours is so well grown with those chunky clogs!


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 29, 2020)

Yours is very beautiful and very solid red. Looks very healthy as well. I love mine, and it grows like a weed!!! Only flowers for me though if it gets at least a couple hrs of direct warm sun. I grow mine in straight sphagnum moss in a wooden basket.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 29, 2020)

abax said:


> I've never seen this bulbo and it's quite interesting...very colorful and
> strange. Is this a stinky one?


im not sure about the dog crap smell... mine smells of very green cut grass.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice ones ... I can't seem to bloom my Bulbos under lights. Might have to stick them in the window with the threat of sunlight LOL.


----------



## KateL (Jul 29, 2020)

Well bloomed and lovely!

What media are you growing it in?


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice ones ... I can't seem to bloom my Bulbos under lights. Might have to stick them in the window with the threat of sunlight LOL.


That’s only way my bulbos will bloom. Have to have direct sunlight.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 29, 2020)

musa said:


> A real beauty! Have one, too, but it still resist flowering.


They have to have direct sunlight for part of the day to bloom Musa.


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks to both of you for the smell test. I think smell interpretation
is quite subjective as illustrated by the response of two different
growers. Interesting, eh?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 24, 2021)

A diligent, floriferous fella' - third flowering within a year: 
Split lip flower (left):
Plant in toto:

Ps. Photos a bit backlit - colours dark as in post #1


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 24, 2021)

What media do you use?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 24, 2021)

The growth medium is my usual Greenmix: "GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S". It was developed in a cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen of Fredensborg, who 2019 could celebrate his 50th years anniversary as independent orchid nursery owner.

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice species!

At least 95% of the Bulbophyllum are not smelly...a very few of them have an offensive smell and some forum people don't help either. Bulbophyllum should never have been given such a bad reputation.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 24, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> At least 95% of the Bulbophyllum are not smelly...Bulbophyllum should never have been given such a bad reputation.


I wholeheatedly agree! Some even have a nice, fragrant scent, as f.ex. B. ambrosia (hence the name), B. dearii and B. lobbii to mention, but a few!

(Although, the ones with the foul smell really can take your breath away - I guess, that might be the reason for them having contributed to the bad press of the genus. The two most notorious ones, I suppose, are B. phalaenopsis, smelling like an elephant cadavre would; and B. echinolabium kind of exuding its stench in puffs...reeking simply of death, like the kiss of a dementor would, I imagine.)


----------

